# A look into Walmart's Zebra applications.



## Mikuhl (Mar 19, 2019)

I really didn't think there could be anything worse than Target's but behold, Walmart's Zebra applications:







> Walmart: What icon guidelines should we use for our applications?
> Also Walmart: Yes.



Seems like their version of myWork is called Productivity? Apparently there is no way to search by items names, the search feature only lets you search by UPC. What is crazy is you have to SCROLL DOWN for the location of the item, as (not) seen in this screenshot.





They have an upcoming application for people in Self Check Out, to monitor each of the registers, right from the Zebra.





There seems to be a problem though, that these devices are hard to come by, and things like this exist:





Walmart does have a Bring Your Own Device option, to download the very apps that the Zebras use right on your phone, in return for 80% off your phone bill.


----------



## Guessed Service (Mar 20, 2019)

To be honest, I would love to have a SCO monitor app!


----------



## phibot (Mar 20, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Walmart does have a Bring Your Own Device option, to download the very apps that the Zebras use right on your phone, in return for 80% off your phone bill.


This is actually pretty cool


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 20, 2019)

They also get access to your phone if they want if you were to download and use their apps.  I’d buy a prepaid and just use it on their WiFi.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 20, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> They also get access to your phone if they want if you were to download and use their apps.  I’d buy a prepaid and just use it on their WiFi.


It's through Intelligent Hub, formerly AirWatch Agent. Target actually already does BYOD, but only for higher ups to download MPM.
But anyway, people have already been doing this!


----------



## phibot (Mar 20, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> They also get access to your phone if they want if you were to download and use their apps.  I’d buy a prepaid and just use it on their WiFi.


Target ETLs and above already have this


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 20, 2019)

I was talking about Walmart having access, a close friend is a manager and specifically went and got another phone because he didn't want to agree to them having access to his personal device.  They pay the bill 100%.


----------



## WoodlandCreature (Mar 20, 2019)

Having used Walmart's devices extensively as a former ASM (Walmart equivalent of an ETL), I have to admit that the Walmart system is much more straight-forward than what we have at Target. They also have more information available in the MyProductivity app, such as daily and weekly sales trends on an item-by-item basis. I also experienced far fewer bugs than I have with Target's apps, especially TIC (omg). 

As for BYOD, as mentioned, both Target and Walmart offer this, but Walmart extends the option to hourly employees as well (with some restrictions). Both companies gain very limited permissions on your phone, since your phone now has access to confidential company information. They can use this access to uninstall their apps (if you quit or lose your phone), as well as enforce security measures, such as requiring you to have a screen lock. 

In addition to the future SCO app, Walmart also has SCO Host stations, which allow their Hosts to monitor all of the SCO registers at the same time, in real time. It's pretty sweet. 

All of that said, still way happier working at Target than I ever was at Wally World.


----------



## ShortTM (Mar 20, 2019)

I dont remember seeing anything but it but I'm curious, are TMs allowed to work at Walmart and Target?


----------



## fun at target (Mar 20, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> I dont remember seeing anything but it but I'm curious, are TMs allowed to work at Walmart and Target?



No


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 20, 2019)

I bet Walmart stores have like 2,000 Zebras each and if one croaks its replacement gets overnighted to the store


----------



## glo (Mar 20, 2019)

Those lockers would've been nice when I was at Target.


----------



## sfslackey (Mar 20, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> I bet Walmart stores have like 2,000 Zebras each and if one croaks its replacement gets overnighted to the store


We have a lot of zebras at our store, but so many of them don't work correctly. I really need to memorize which numbers work, or stand there, login and make sure it scans correctly. And even then sometimes the Zebra will just stop working when I need it the most. It completely infuriates me and makes me look like an asshole (even more so than usual) when I am livid about something that should be so simple.


----------



## bobbyy1000 (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a self-checkout app in development for Target to monitor its self checkouts? You would think that NCR has some sort of app for monitoring the self checkouts.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2019)

Do their Zebra's have scanners that refuse to fucking work


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Do their Zebra's have scanners that refuse to fucking work



Or nonstop CSC errors?


----------



## L4D (Mar 21, 2019)

I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2019)

L4D said:


> I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable


We had them before. The issue is they’re not designed for retail— so battery life was horrible and they couldn’t withstand the requirements of a retail environment.


----------



## L4D (Mar 21, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We had them before. The issue is they’re not designed for retail— so battery life was horrible and they couldn’t withstand the requirements of a retail environment.



That must’ve been before my time. But damn that sucks


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 21, 2019)

L4D said:


> That must’ve been before my time. But damn that sucks


Approximately 2 years ago.  They still use them for gift registries.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Approximately 2 years ago.  They still use them for gift registries.


Which honestly I never understood why we kept them for that. I know they’re more user friendly for the guest but why continue to support multiple universes with tech support, device repair and app updates when it could all be handled by one team


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Which honestly I never understood why we kept them for that. I know they’re more user friendly for the guest but why continue to support multiple universes with tech support, device repair and app updates when it could all be handled by one team


Don’t give them that idea. They’ll do modernization on tech support, making it harder for us when we have technical issues.

I think it’s cause corporate doesn’t want risk a stolen zebra while it’s okay with a stolen outdated iOS device.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 21, 2019)

What, like mySupport and the CSC were useful in the first place?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> What, like mySupport and the CSC were useful in the first place?


Hey, I get occasional Tm from  Minnesota that’s actually helpful


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Hey, I get occasional Tm from  Minnesota that’s actually helpful


I always get so happy when it’s a Minnesotan because they’re always fantastic


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 21, 2019)

Doggonit!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I always get so happy when it’s a Minnesotan because they’re always fantastic


I also lives in a cold state so one time I talked to this guy about ice fishing for 20 minutes and it was great and all but it was super busy and MyGo wasn’t working on any device. It was a great experience 😂


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 22, 2019)

L4D said:


> I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable


NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 22, 2019)

Some more things


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks like their apps know when the scanner stopped working.


----------



## Alexbegt (Mar 31, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> Looks like their apps know when the scanner stopped working.


MySupport (MyHelp) knows when the scanner stops working too; I kept opening it and it was like: "scanner not dectected/working"


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 31, 2019)

Alexbegt said:


> MySupport (MyHelp) knows when the scanner stops working too; I kept opening it and it was like: "scanner not dectected/working"


Does it give an option to fix the “scanner not working”?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 31, 2019)

JohnSith373 said:


> Does it give an option to fix the “scanner not working”?


no why would you think an app called myhelp would do something helpful


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 3, 2019)

At least I can say my snackbar's are better than Walmart's: Gfycat - Create, Discover and Share Awesome GIFs - https://gfycat.com/impartialpracticalgermanpinscher


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 9, 2019)

Look at these chonkers!


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like a whole lot of DOUGH packed into one pic Jesus 

I wonder if that giant label printer actually works okay


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 10, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Looks like a whole lot of DOUGH packed into one pic Jesus
> 
> I wonder if that giant label printer actually works okay


Considering the pic was captioned with something along the lines of "how do I make this work"


----------



## Mikuhl (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bosch (May 23, 2019)

L4D said:


> I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable



You really don't want that horror, they were such shit it wasn't even funny. We had fights for charged devices since batteries were not changeable. So by lunch time if you had a working one you were a very popular person. You HAD to leave that piece of shit in a charger for every break and lunch and pray someone didn't fucking take it. If they came back I would quit on the spot.. I refuse to ever use an apple device ever again.. Such utter pieces of shit for any kind of production work.

And we won't get into how fucking slow they were. That just killed any production team, we lost over a quarter of production to these pieces of shit just reloading screens. 

That does not make something reliable, for your home use and texting your friends sure but when I want to scan 300 items in less than six hours and the battery dies in three hours that isn't reliable.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 23, 2019)

Bosch said:


> You really don't want that horror, they were such shit it wasn't even funny. We had fights for charged devices since batteries were not changeable. So by lunch time if you had a working one you were a very popular person. You HAD to leave that piece of shit in a charger for every break and lunch and pray someone didn't fucking take it. If they came back I would quit on the spot.. I refuse to ever use an apple device ever again.. Such utter pieces of shit for any kind of production work.
> 
> And we won't get into how fucking slow they were. That just killed any production team, we lost over a quarter of production to these pieces of shit just reloading screens.
> 
> That does not make something reliable, for your home use and texting your friends sure but when I want to scan 300 items in less than six hours and the battery dies in three hours that isn't reliable.


Talked with the Sr Product Designer and he said that Apple refused to work with them for anything "business" related. Apple does not like people making money using their products. Even to this day, this is why its hard to get anything business related on the app store. They have people at headquarters that work for Zebra and Google/Android in case anything arises. Now imagine them trying to get an Apple employee to work at Headquarters. Many reasons they ran so far away from Apple devices.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 23, 2019)

L4D said:


> I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable



I'm still trying to block them out of my memory.


----------



## can't touch this (May 23, 2019)

Bosch said:


> You really don't want that horror, they were such shit it wasn't even funny. We had fights for charged devices since batteries were not changeable. So by lunch time if you had a working one you were a very popular person. You HAD to leave that piece of shit in a charger for every break and lunch and pray someone didn't fucking take it. If they came back I would quit on the spot.. I refuse to ever use an apple device ever again.. Such utter pieces of shit for any kind of production work.
> 
> And we won't get into how fucking slow they were. That just killed any production team, we lost over a quarter of production to these pieces of shit just reloading screens.
> 
> That does not make something reliable, for your home use and texting your friends sure but when I want to scan 300 items in less than six hours and the battery dies in three hours that isn't reliable.



Here's my Crapple related horrorpasta from my first year at Target: Imagine a long 30-car train of guest carts loaded the fuck down with broken-out Zone 6 repacks, including dual loc BTS, and imagine if several TMs left 5 iPods laying around on shelves after close the night before so there were like 2 with a charge when we opened. Also imagine me with one of those 2 trying to work out the stationary push while the fuckin thing kept freezing, while 20 people give me the side eye because I had a device and they all looked like they were waiting for me to step somewhere not in the line of sight of a camera dome so they could sneak up and cut my jugular and cop it. That shit pissed me off so bad I was about to quit right before the Zebras showed up. It was so bad that having a dead device and a device with a charge were basically the same thing and just as useful


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 23, 2019)

For your viewing horror. Well half horror. The only thing in this picture that was reliable was the PDA. circa. 2014.


----------



## glo (May 23, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> For your viewing horror. Well half horror. The only thing in this picture that was reliable was the PDA. circa. 2014.
> View attachment 7987


Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Bosch (May 23, 2019)

Those PDA's while heavy as fuck were pretty bombproof what they did usually did it well.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 24, 2019)

I mean, the PDAs still are the only reliable thing.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 24, 2019)

sfslackey said:


> stand there, login and make sure it scans correctly


This is what I do.  A few times I haven't, thinking "it'll be fine, right?" and then it's not.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 24, 2019)

L4D said:


> I wish we would switch to iOS devices - they’d be much more reliable


Except they weren't.  I like Apple products (typing this on a Mac right now), but those devices were awful.  They were slow to "wake up" and I'd forgotten about having to set it on a charger during breaks because the battery life was so dismal.  The zebras aren't perfect, but they're way better.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2019)

I just wish I can go at least one full shift without having to restart my Zebra because the scanner stops working.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 24, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I just wish I can go at least one full shift without having to restart my Zebra because the scanner stops working.


This! Certain apps “steal” the scanner requiring a reboot


----------



## Bosch (May 24, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I just wish I can go at least one full shift without having to restart my Zebra because the scanner stops working.



I find if I use a certain app like what is it MPM? that will kill the scanner but most other stuff I use seems to be fine. I always have Epic, Receive, Pack & Ship, MyWork, sometimes Audit open at all times. But pulling in an app outside that circle is where I run into issues. 

But I also realize jobs require other apps and that would suck.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2019)

Their myCheckout


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2019)

The little pictures they have are cute.


----------



## sfslackey (May 27, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This is what I do.  A few times I haven't, thinking "it'll be fine, right?" and then it's not.


This exactly. If I just walk away and assume the zebra works without testing it, there is a good chance it is not functional. Then I have to run back to try to get an new one... but zebras go like hotcakes at my store depending on the time of day. Recently it has been hard to get one at all when I come in (8am), even if I come in 10-15 minutes early. All the walkies were even cleaned out today. Not having a zebra really limits what I can do for my job, but not having a walkie makes some of my TLs angry at me. It just creates so many annoying problems in both cases.


----------



## Fix It (May 28, 2019)

Those device vending machines are coming. It was explained to me that once you check a device out it won’t allow you to clock out until the device is returned lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2019)

Fix It said:


> Those device vending machines are coming. It was explained to me that once you check a device out it won’t allow you to clock out until the device is returned lol.


That won’t work at GS... opener takes a device for the day, closer returns it.


----------



## tholmes (May 28, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That won’t work at GS... opener takes a device for the day, closer returns it.


Well, then I imagine GS would have to start treating devices like the floor does, where you have to have the opener turn in the device and then the closer can turn around and check it out again.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That won’t work at GS... opener takes a device for the day, closer returns it.


Softlines at the store I worked is also going to have trouble. All zebras were passed along between shifts, and a couple were left at the desk for sharing so everyone working could use them as needed.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 28, 2019)

But that is probably parts of the problem they want to solve. I wonder how many people get blamed for loosing a myDevice because the person that they gave it to and the person they gave it to and the person they gave it to stole it or lost it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Well, then I imagine GS would have to start treating devices like the floor does, where you have to have the opener turn in the device and then the closer can turn around and check it out again.


Yeah but shifts overlap. Example: 8-4, 3-11.
I’m in favor of device vending machines so an LOD doesn’t have to open the closet everytime, but the vending machine has to understand shared devices. Especially MCO ones.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 29, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah but shifts overlap. Example: 8-4, 3-11.
> I’m in favor of device vending machines so an LOD doesn’t have to open the closet everytime, but the vending machine has to understand shared devices. Especially MCO ones.


Our shifts didn't overlap, and that was part of it.  Person leaving starts towards TSC a couple minutes before shift end, the replacement is either a minute or two late or is getting instructions from the LOD before going out onto the floor, so they either often did not see each other at all or only enough time for "Bye".  That made swapping zebras rather than check in and out a necessity.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 29, 2019)

Apparently notifications like these are super annoying and block a lot of content.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 29, 2019)

I love that vending machine idea.  It's so annoying to be ready to clock out and have to stand around waiting for someone to let me in to the equipment room so I can turn in my zebra.  Even if a call a bit ahead, while I'm walking in that direction, I still have to wait.  (And for someone who's worked flow for a few years now, I don't do well just standing around and waiting for someone else to mosey on over to open a door.)


----------



## ShortTM (May 29, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I love that vending machine idea.  It's so annoying to be ready to clock out and have to stand around waiting for someone to let me in to the equipment room so I can turn in my zebra.  Even if a call a bit ahead, while I'm walking in that direction, I still have to wait.  (And for someone who's worked flow for a few years now, I don't do well just standing around and waiting for someone else to mosey on over to open a door.)


I thought this was something only my store did. Guess it's a company-wide thing


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 29, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> I thought this was something only my store did. Guess it's a company-wide thing


The vending machine or the waiting?  I'm hoping the vending machine thing is for real and coming soon.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 29, 2019)

I feel for you guys.  Unlocked cabinet and a paper for writing in and out equipment times.


----------



## ShortTM (May 29, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> The vending machine or the waiting?  I'm hoping the vending machine thing is for real and coming soon.


The waiting. Though I agree vending machine would be nice


----------



## SuperTarget (May 30, 2019)

I like the vending machine idea because maybe that will encourage people to return the devices so I can actually get a device when I go to clock in, and even better a charged one at that


----------



## Digi_E (May 30, 2019)

fun at target said:


> No


actually as of the new ethics training, yes you can!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## macedoniancavalc (Jun 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I feel for you guys.  Unlocked cabinet and a paper for writing in and out equipment times.



We used to have that but now we are a locked cabinet and still have to sign in and out. Too many devices were hidden or unaccounted for at our store.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 25, 2019)

Home Depo has some too!


----------



## Bosch (Jun 25, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I love that vending machine idea.  It's so annoying to be ready to clock out and have to stand around waiting for someone to let me in to the equipment room so I can turn in my zebra.  Even if a call a bit ahead, while I'm walking in that direction, I still have to wait.  (And for someone who's worked flow for a few years now, I don't do well just standing around and waiting for someone else to mosey on over to open a door.)



It sucks but I love when HR talks with me about being over time all the time when I have to explain yeah I sit there 10min waiting to turn in equipment. The conversation ends there and they pay me.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 26, 2019)

macedoniancavalc said:


> We used to have that but now we are a locked cabinet and still have to sign in and out. Too many devices were hidden or unaccounted for at our store.


Here too.
The funny part is that we're often reminded to sign it back in when returning it - like, why would I NOT sign it back in and have my TL get after me when it comes up missing because the person using it after me didn't sign it out?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 26, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Here too.
> The funny part is that we're often reminded to sign it back in when returning it - like, why would I NOT sign it back in and have my TL get after me when it comes up missing because the person using it after me didn't sign it out?


Haha. Seems simple but I sign it OUT 100% of them time, sign it back in....maybe 2%....gotta go, now, no time for such niceties so long as I LOG off.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 26, 2019)

I was the same way, logged it out but at the end of my shift when I'm running to try to clock out before 5 after (and often failing), signing back in was often forgotten.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jun 27, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> I dont remember seeing anything but it but I'm curious, are TMs allowed to work at Walmart and Target?


yes, from Target's end, as long as you don't hold a "supervisory" position at either store.  We have 3 team members at our store that work at both.  They work mornings at Target & walk across the street to work at Walmart in the afternoon.  From what I've heard, Walmart frowns on this.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 27, 2019)

herekittykitty said:


> yes, from Target's end, as long as you don't hold a "supervisory" position at either store.  We have 3 team members at our store that work at both.  They work mornings at Target & walk across the street to work at Walmart in the afternoon.  From what I've heard, Walmart frowns on this.


Definitely a conflict of interest and should not be allowed by either company. They definitely didn’t tell the whole truth when applying at their second job


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 6, 2020)

View attachment fast.mp4


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 8, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Definitely a conflict of interest and should not be allowed by either company. They definitely didn’t tell the whole truth when applying at their second job


  I'm sure this "conflict of interest" by low-level store team members/associates needs to be investigated by the Securities and Exchange Commission as well as the FBI.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I'm sure this "conflict of interest" by low-level store team members/associates needs to be investigated by the Securities and Exchange Commission as well as the FBI.



IKR.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 8, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I'm sure this "conflict of interest" by low-level store team members/associates needs to be investigated by the Securities and Exchange Commission as well as the FBI.


I’m not saying it’s illegal and the end of the world but companies like target Walmart bestbuy definitely have those policies and practices in place to not allow people to work at both


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 8, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’m not saying it’s illegal and the end of the world but companies like target Walmart bestbuy definitely have those policies and practices in place to not allow people to work at both


  Valid, but not all companies clearly mention what's allowed and what's prohibited in terms of second-job employers.

A few years ago, they hired an experienced barista for our Target Starbucks.  The new barista kept telling people she still worked at Starbucks as well as at our Target Starbucks.  When I asked and she said it was inside a QFC supermarket (Kroger-owned), she didn't think she had to disclose that her actual employer was QFC/Kroger.

This barista even frequently encountered and served her clientele from her QFC Starbucks who were shopping at our Target. She was very friendly and courteous, but I joked with her that she really worked for a competitor, QFC. 

A couple of months later, she was gone.  I've wondered if she got into some sort of corrective situation - which was elevated to a termination - after HR routinely double-checked the original job application where she inaccurately claimed to be a Starbucks employee, not a QFC/Kroger employee.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 8, 2020)

If a grocery store is a conflict of interest then every store is and no one could work at Target and any second retail job. I could see Walmart, but food dedicated because of a tiny market section? Well so much for Best Buy, Michael's, Staples, Petsmart, AutoZone, Domino's, 7-11 and Bob's Discount Furniture because there's little sections that rival those stores.


----------



## tholmes (Mar 8, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> If a grocery store is a conflict of interest then every store is and no one could work at Target and any second retail job. I could see Walmart, but food dedicated because of a tiny market section? Well so much for Best Buy, Michael's, Staples, Petsmart, AutoZone, Domino's, 7-11 and Bob's Discount Furniture because there's little sections that rival those stores.


Fun fact, I can confirm that Best Buy and Target both hold the same policy with regard to one another and consider it a conflict of interest to work for the other while employed with one, no matter what your role is at either company.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Mar 10, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Walmart does have a Bring Your Own Device option, to download the very apps that the Zebras use right on your phone, in return for 80% off your phone bill.




Dang! That would be nice. Maybe people would stop losing so many Zebras.


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 11, 2020)

I miss the PDA.  they are so fast when pulling and backstocking.  These mydevices are so fucking slow and they also disconnect.  Microsoft should have fought to keep their pdas in stores.


----------

